# Nicknames for Elizabeth



## Babybug

Following on from my last thread what would you shorten Elizabeth to, I know some people dont agree with shortening names but I am a shortner sorry:shrug:

Cheers Ladies


----------



## Mummy86

I like to shorten names too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MrsBop

1st one that came into my head was 'Libby' but I love 'LillyBeth' as a cutesy nickname for Elizabeth. Then there's the usuals like Liz, Lizzie, Beth, Ellie, Elle....


----------



## MUMOF5

I love Eliza as a shortened version of Elizabeth :winkwink:, but would probably use that as a name in its own right, and would use Beth as a shortened version of Elizabeth. :thumbup:


----------



## Serene123

I like Liza and Betsie! x


----------



## distantsun

I voted for Beth but i also like Elizabeth unshortened. My least favourite is Lizzie but tbh that's really only because I've met a couple of Lizzies who weren't very nice.


----------



## Emma.Gi

I like Libby and Beth :thumbup:


----------



## Windmills

Libby or Beth :)


----------



## thechaosismex

My sister was trying to get me to name my LO Elizabeth purely so she could shorten it to Effy, like Effy from skins! 

I love shortening names too, gives LO so much more choice! x


----------



## Serene123

Effy is short for Stephanie....?


----------



## thechaosismex

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Effy is short for Stephanie....?

 I thought it sounded more like a stephanie but effy from skins is elizabeth...but then again its just a tv show! x


----------



## Pyrrhic

Elizabeth has quite a lot of nicknames...

Ellie/Eli
Bee
Lilibet
Liz
Lizzie
Beth
Bessie
Bess
Betsy
Betty
Tizzy

Personally I like Ellie, Bessie, Tizzy and Betsy best


----------



## Pyrrhic

thechaosismex said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> Effy is short for Stephanie....?
> 
> I thought it sounded more like a stephanie but effy from skins is elizabeth...but then again its just a tv show! xClick to expand...

Effy is a more traditional nickname for Elizabeth :)


----------



## Serene123

Is it really? How does that even work :dohh:


----------



## thechaosismex

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Is it really? How does that even work :dohh:


:shrug:

lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

There are loads that don't make sense :lol: Scroll to the bottom:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_(given_name)


----------



## Sophiiee-ox-

i think Lizzie is the best nickname for Elizabeth  it's soo cute! :]


----------



## Lovemyboy

I like Beth and libby, wouldn't shorten it to Lizzy tho!


----------



## emerald78

I am a Stephanie and I have never heard my name be shortened to Effy. 

I love Elizabeth but I prefer the following

Lillibet
Tillybet
Eliza
Betty
Betsy

personally I do not like Liz, Lizzie, Ellie.

I also like the version of Elspeth for Elizabeth

xxxx


----------



## embojet

Libby!


----------



## JessiHD

Elise or Eliza, they are variants that I think stand alone as names.


----------



## 24/7

I like Libby from the list, or Lilly. :)


----------



## twiggy56

I went with Libby!

(of course as i suggested it being my little sisters name!!)

xx


----------



## ChuggaBump

I like Lily and Lilybet / Lilybeth


----------



## Logan's Mum

I voted for 'other': I would go with Betty, old-fashioned and cute!


----------



## katekatekate

thechaosismex said:


> toriaaaaTRASH said:
> 
> 
> Effy is short for Stephanie....?
> 
> I thought it sounded more like a stephanie but effy from skins is elizabeth...but then again its just a tv show! xClick to expand...

Effie is short for Euphemia. Skins is a load of crap.


----------



## katekatekate

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_(given_name)
Elsie is cuteee. I like Elizabeth, it's so versatile.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i chose Libby but my neice is called Elizabeth and she gets it shortened to Biz!


----------



## ~RedLily~

i chose Ellie but i also like Beth.


----------



## Charlotteee

I know a girl called Elizabeth and they call her Wizzie. I quite like Eliza x


----------



## Vicyi

Eliza, Elsie, Effie, Ettie, Bethie, Liz, Lizi, Lily, Lilybeth, Lizbeth, Elle, Ellie, Betsy, Bessie... there are LOADS! lol I like Elsie, Eliza & Lily. x


----------



## nightkd

I voted Beth, but I just like that as a stand-alone name..rather than being the shortened version of Elizabeth... Or maybe Bethany...

I really like the name 'Effy' but DH doesn't.....


----------



## lizardbreath

I love the Name elizabeth , But , Lizzy Lizz , Lizard breath, Lilly lizard breath, Beth, Bethy/ie, Breath I get alot of these Names


----------



## MrsJ08

I would shorten it to Betty
x


----------

